# Schleifenwiderstand L-PE hoch, RCD löst aus



## blackpeat (16 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir ziehen bald in ein älteres Haus (Baujahr 63), RCD würde irgendwann mal nachgerüstet. Sicherungskasten sieht top aus noch mit Holzrückwand.

Jetzt hab ich einfach mal mit einem VDE0100 Messgeräte RCD Auslösestrom + Zeit gemessen der ist okay. Isolationswiderstand ist noch im zulässigen Bereich. Dann hab ich noch den Schleifenwiderstand gemessen L-N ist okay aber der L-PE ist nicht okay bei 170ohm also Strom bei ca. 2A. 

Das ganze sollte eigentlich nicht gefährlich sein weil der RCD sauber auslöst trotzdem wäre die Anlage meiner Meinung nach durchgefallen so das der Vermieter nachbessern muss. Der Elektriker der wohl mal da war sagt es ist alles okay, bzw. dem Baujahr entsprechend. Den Elektriker kann ich aber erst in ein paar Tagen treffen da der noch im Urlaub ist.

Wie würdet ihr das ganze sehen?


----------



## Elektriko (16 September 2022)

Hallo, wo hast Du die Messungen gemacht? in Verschiedene Steckdosen? nur in eine?


----------



## blackpeat (16 September 2022)

- RCD Auslösestrom an allen
- Zeit pro RCD nur einmal gibt zwei einen pro Etage
- Schleifenwiderstand hab ich nicht an jeder Steckdose aber pro Etage min an 3.

Hab keine genaues Protokoll geführt, was mich im Nachhinein etwas ärgert aber hatte das Gerät nur kurz und auch nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## Elektriko (16 September 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> - Schleifenwiderstand hab ich nicht an jeder Steckdose aber pro Etage min an 3.


Und alle Steckdosen mit schlechten Werten? Ab HAK nach Traffo PE und N sind gleich.... und bei Dir N ist voll in Ordnung aber PE nicht, in alle Steckdosen, dass Du gemessen hattest.... vielleicht eine schlechte Verbindung im Schaltschrank? (nur eine Idee, bevor Du alles renovierst....)


----------



## blackpeat (16 September 2022)

Ich tippe auch auf ne schlechte PE Schiene bzw Anbindung an den PEN, aber da soll sich der Elektriker drum kümmern. Bei einem aktuellen Schrank wo man die Abdeckung einfach ab machen kann hätte ich selber geguckt aber 63 hat man sowas wohl hinter die Holzplatte gemacht. Warum auch immer.

Aber ich denke über den RCD ist das ganze ja abgesichert deswegen ist der Schleifenwiderstand nur bedingt relevant.

Weiß jemand was da die Norm sagt müssen beide Werte passen?


----------



## nade (16 September 2022)

Guck mal VDE 0105- 100 da dürfte alles relevante drin stehen. Zudem muss er klein genug sein, damit eine Schutzeinrichtung auslösen kann. Erdschluss ist hier das Stichwort. Also 5*Inenn bei B/H/L Automaten und 10*Inenn bei C/K Automaten. Zudem ist der PEN wahrscheinlich im Verteilerkasten, somit darf, wenn es denn korrekt ist, die Abweichung zwichen Netzimpedanz und Schleife sich nur minimal unterscheiden. An den Steckdosen mal die PE Kontaktfläche nach gesehn, ob nicht noch mit Farbe verkleistert? Nicht? Dann besteht in den Abzweigdosen evtl eine Unsaubere Klemmstelle, und eben die PEN Schiene im Verteilerkasten nicht mehr sauber. Lose Schrauben..


----------



## Rudi (16 September 2022)

Wo kommt denn der PE her ?? Kommt er mit ins Haus oder wird er im Verteilerkasten vom PEN abgezweigt oder kommt er evtl. nur von einer Wasserleitung oder Erder ?


----------



## Otwin (16 September 2022)

Ich werfe hier mal das Stichwort TT-Netz in den Raum. Wäre ja durchaus möglich.
Ein weggegammelter Staberder vielleicht?

Aus der Ferne wird sich der Fehler nicht finden lassen.
Aber eines steht fest: Ein so hoher Erdungswiderstand ist in keinem Fall in Ordnung!
Auch wenn der FI noch auslöst.


----------



## blackpeat (17 September 2022)

Woher die Erde kommt weiß ich leider nicht. Hoffentlich kann der Elektriker da die Tage mehr zu sagen.

Schonmal danke für eure antworten.


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

Otwin schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier mal das Stichwort TT-Netz in den Raum. Wäre ja durchaus möglich.


"Früher" kannte ich das nur aus der Oberpfalz, aber in den neuen Bundesländern gibt es TT wohl noch öfter.


----------



## blackpeat (17 September 2022)

Naja ist ne Dacheinspeisung und der Trafo steht auf der anderen Straßenseite. Wenn das mehr auf TT Netz hinweist.


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Naja ist ne Dacheinspeisung und der Trafo steht auf der anderen Straßenseite. Wenn das mehr auf TT Netz hinweist.


Nein  , der Standort des Trafo hilft da nicht viel weiter.
Aber wenn sowieso der Elektriker ins Haus kommt, dann soll er danach schauen.
Altbau ist immer für ne Überraschung gut.
Hatte schon den Fall, dass PEN und Erder eigentlich komplett i.O. waren, aber ein Vollpfosten den kompletten N für das Haus über eine Erdungsschelle am Wasserrohr geholt hat.
Häuser aus den 60er Jahren sind spannend ... Da gibt's nicht's was es nicht gibt. Drahtfarben in allen möglichen Anschlußvarianten, klassische Nullung, nachgerüstete Bastellösungen.


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Gib





Blockmove schrieb:


> "Früher" kannte ich das nur aus der Oberpfalz, aber in den neuen Bundesländern gibt es TT wohl noch öfter.



Ich habe gedacht, dass in Deutschland fast alle Installationen waren TN-C, und danach TN-C-S....  Gibt es neue Häuser mit TT? Alte auch?


----------



## Frohnius (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Häuser mit TT? Alte auch?



ja schon ... auch hier in nordbayern ist das im ländlichen bereich noch oft die gültige netzform ... 

beim neubau ist es ja egal ... nur ältere gebäude mit vergammelten erden sind nicht so schön ....

dabei ist der RCD eigentlich nicht das problem ... solange der fehlerstrom in der zeit fließt ist doch alles gut ..
viel schlimmer ist der schleifenwiderstand L-N ... für den LS ...


----------



## Otwin (17 September 2022)

Früher war ein TT-Netz in landwirtschaftlichen Gebäuden vorgeschrieben.
Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her.


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> dabei ist der RCD eigentlich nicht das problem ... solange der fehlerstrom in der zeit fließt ist doch alles gut ..
> viel schlimmer ist der schleifenwiderstand L-N ... für den LS ...



Ich sehe es auch genau so


----------



## Otwin (17 September 2022)

Der Schleifenwiderstand ist ja aber OK, und hat auch nix mit der Erdung zu tun.......


----------



## blackpeat (17 September 2022)

Man kann ja zwei schleifen Messen L-N und L-PE zumindest kann das das Messgerät


----------



## Otwin (17 September 2022)

Ja klar, das sind aber zwei verschiedene Baustellen:

Die Messung L-N ist für den Kurzschlusschutz wichtig. Der wird von der Sicherung / LSS übernommen.

Die Messung L-PE ist für den Berührungsschutz wichtig. Der wird entweder von der Sicherung / LSS oder
vom FI übernommen. Je nach dem, welche Netzform bzw Baujahr der Anlage.


----------



## MSB (18 September 2022)

Wenn man es jetzt mal rein normativ sieht:
Der Schleifenwiderstand L/PE darf laut VDE 0100-530 531.3.5.3.2 im TT-Netz Idelta <= 50V / Ra betragen.
Heißt bei deinen 170 Ohm ist das knapp bis zu einem 300mA FI zulässig (hier wäre der GW laut Tabelle 167Ohm).
Falls ihr allerdings Rindviecher seit, dann müsstest du mit 25V rechnen 

Also unter der Vorraussetzung TT-Netz liegt hier definitiv kein VDE technischer Mangel vor.

Also kurzum für die Beurteilung "nicht OK" ist a) die Netzform entscheidend und b) der auszulösende FI ...

Und wenn man es jetzt noch strenger nimmt: Ra = Widerstand des Anlagenerders, also beim Schleifenwiderstand sind ja nochmal etliche Leitungs- Klemm und Übergangswiderstände zusätzlich mit vorhanden ...


----------



## Elektriko (18 September 2022)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn man es jetzt mal rein normativ sieht:
> Der Schleifenwiderstand L/PE darf laut VDE 0100-530 531.3.5.3.2 im TT-Netz Idelta <= 50V / Ra betragen.
> Heißt bei deinen 170 Ohm ist das knapp bis zu einem 300mA FI zulässig (hier wäre der GW laut Tabelle 167Ohm).
> Falls ihr allerdings Rindviecher seit, dann müsstest du mit 25V rechnen
> ...


Ich muss nochmals mit den Büchern mich beschäftigen🤦. Du hast recht. Aber warum habe ich im Kopf, dass die Empfehlung für die Erde in TT-Systemen war =<10 Ohm 🤔?


----------



## Wincctia (18 September 2022)

Hallo Beisammen, 

Zur info falls es jemanden Interessiert.  
bei mir Zuhause (Niederbayern) ist das auch noch so alles ist als TT Netz ausgeführt. Die neuen Neubaugebiete sind hingegen alle schon TN-C-S. 
Scheinbar sind zumindest in den Altbauten TT Netze doch noch recht verbreitet. 

Grus Tia


----------



## Elektriko (18 September 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Aber ich denke über den RCD ist das ganze ja abgesichert deswegen ist der Schleifenwiderstand nur bedingt relevant.


Schon gelesen 
Du hast recht, es ist so, 170 Ohm, obwohl hoch, ist voll in Ordnung (wenn wir über ein TT System sprechen). Es ist wie @MSB erzählt hat.
Grüß


----------



## blackpeat (19 September 2022)

Okay das das im TT Netzt so zusläsig wäre war mir nicht bewusst. Mal abwarten was wir wirklich für ein Netz haben TT ist mir bisher noch nie untergekommen. Zur erheiterung mal ein Bild vom wunderbaren Zählerkasten. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2022)

Beim Umbau auf Smartmeter freut sich der Monteur


----------



## Plan_B (19 September 2022)

Nee, der fordert nen DIN Zählerplatz und fertig.


----------



## nade (19 September 2022)

Nun ja, weiß nicht wo überhaupt das Gebäude ist, da kommt es eben auf die dort gültige TAB an. Hier in der Region ist 1* EHZ Zählerplatz+ 35 bzw 40A SLS Schalter. Bei Durchlauferhitzer wird bei 16mm² Zählerplattenverdrahtung noch 1 50A SLS akzeptiert. Wahrscheinlich bei Wallboxen >11KW auch. Dann hat definitiv ein Überspannungsschutz und eine plombier bare Sicherung, oder ein abgesicherter Spannungsabgriff am Überspannungsschutz zu sein. Dazu ist über dem Zähler 1* 12 TE für weitere Geräte, 1 Netzwerkleitung zum APZ Feld erforderlich. In die beiden genannten Plätze kommt jeweils von dem Spannungsabgriff eine Spannungsversorgung.
Eh es eine Copyright Beschwerde gibt, hier von der hier beliebten "Blauen Seuche" der Link zu den Zählerplatz Listen, die sich an der dort gültigen TAB hält.








						Komplettschränke und Komplettfelder
					

Passende Fertig-Lösungen, die Ihr lokaler Netzbetreiber zulässt. Hager Komplettschränke und -Felder mit Verdrahtung » Jetzt Produkte entdecken!




					hager.com
				



Such dir dein Netzbetreiber Gebiet raus, und du weißt zumindest was bei einer Neuanlage erforderlich ist.
Grad gesehen Lech Werke, TAB https://www.lew-verteilnetz.de/media/2429/tab_2019.pdf
Zu finden unter https://www.lew-verteilnetz.de/lew-...tz-einspeisen/betreiber-einer-einspeiseanlage
Viel Spaß bei den momentan gültigen Vorschriften.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei den momentan gültigen Vorschriften.



Den kann man wirklich haben.
Ich hab meinen Zählerschrank vom lokalen Fachbetrieb installieren lassen und trotzdem gabˋs Probleme bei der Abnahme. Zwar nur absolute Kleinigkeiten, aber die TAB sind auch nicht in allen Punkten eindeutig.


----------



## nade (19 September 2022)

Ja Block, das kenn ich von uns her. Auch bei Altanlagen die auf eine PV erweitert werden. Wenn die wollen sind die päpstlicher als der Papst. Dann liegt das Netzwerkkabel nur im APZ Feld, dem einen ist es Egal, der andere will es unbedingt zwischen den Felder haben. Dem nächsten passt nicht, das der Überspannungsschutz an der Position sitz und nicht 2cm daneben... Wieder andere hoilen rum weil kein Telefonkabel/Netzwerkkabel im Keller vom Telefonkasten bis ins APZ Feld liegt.. Andere sehen das total locker, da reicht es wenns da liegt, den ist das Peng ob da quasie ein Telefonanschluss vorgelegt ist. Die sagen dann, den Quatsch brauch keiner, wenn wir Smartmetering eine Fernabfrage machen wollen, machen wir das eh über das GSM/LTE Netz. Wenn der Kunde will bau ich meist erst das Modem ein, gucke ob ich eine Verbindung bekomme, wenn nicht, dann mach ich mir gar nicht erst weitere Arbeit.
So Korinthenkacker gibts aber auch beim Antragswesen für PV Anlagen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2022)

@nade 
Der für unsere Ecke zuständige Mitarbeiter des Netzbetreibers war im Urlaub und sein Vertreter sah halt bestimmte Sachen anders. APZ-Feld war ein Thema und Öffnungswinkel einer Tür.


----------



## nade (19 September 2022)

Nun ja Öffnungswinkel ist zwar auch nicht unbedingt das große Thema, aber da war wohl nicht auf die (siehe TAB) Abstände bedacht worden. Und ja APZ, da je schließlich ungezählter Strom drin liegt wollen die es nicht wirklich gerne, selbst wenn du wegen Lieferprobleme keins bekommen hast, wenn du es nachrüsten willst. Pillepalle, Hauptsache etwas gesagt. Oder auch schon gehabt... Ok, die Sicherung ist ja am Überspannungsschutz abgegriffen drehen wir die raus und Plombieren eben unter der Abdeckung mit. Andere bauen den Zähler ein, Plombieren was geht und sagen, guck das du das noch geändert bekommst, rufst mich an dann machen wir einen kurzfristigen Termin. Wieder andere grinsen dann und lassen die IBN platzen. Wenn es etwas unklar ist, gerade bei Altbauten lass ich die zu einem Ortstermin antraben, dann sag ich wie ichs machen will und die sollen ihres sagen was da dann nicht gefällt. Da kommen öfter Kompromisse raus mit denen jeder leben kann. Nun ja die einen legen dir einen Punkt für Komma aus, und anderen ist selbst der Punkt noch nicht ausreichend.


----------



## blackpeat (20 September 2022)

Top danke @nade für den Link hab einfach mal das was wir jetzt haben zusammen geklickt nur das man mal so ungefähr einen Preis hat und komme da schon auf 3k - 5k (die 5k wenn man noch für PV alles vorbereiten möchte). Und da ist dann noch keine Arbeitszeit drin, naja erstmal bin ich zufrieden das alles zu stimmen scheint aber auf lange sicht muss der Vermieter da was machen aber mit soviel Materialkosten hab ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2022)

@blackpeat 
Das sind ja auch Listenpreise und Hager ist auch kein Billigheimer. Mein Zählerschrank hat mit Montage keine 2000 gekostet inkl. kompletter Montage.


----------



## nade (20 September 2022)

Was du auch nicht drin hast ist eine neue Zuleitung, Potentialausgleich.. evtl. Etagenunterverteiler, Neuinstallation der Wohnungen..
da kommt schon was zusammen. Hager Listenpreise sind verhältnismäßig gegenüber EK schon teils gesalzen hoch. Je nach Aufwand könnte dann das Spiel ca. 10k kosten. NYM-J 5x16 mom ca. Liste 21,32€/m Wenn nicht wegen Länge und Belastung evtl. nicht sogar 25mm² rein muss. 2k klingt nach 1Familienhaus, also 1 Zähler mit Unterverteiler. Da kosten die Schränke auch ~1200-1500. Willst noch PV mit eigenem Zähler, eine Wärmepumpe, 2. Wohnungszähler.... da kommt dann der Preis schon gleich etwas höher. Momentan tuts dann ehr schon weh Kabel bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## blackpeat (20 September 2022)

Ja das sind alles noch so geschichten die man beachten muss. Irgendwann will die LEW sicher die Dacheinspeisung abmontieren vllt. macht man sowas dann in dem Zuge. Wobei die Wohnungen würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht neu verkabeln. Das hätte der Vermieter vor unserem Einzug mal machen sollen wäre einfacher gewesen.


----------



## nade (20 September 2022)

Deswegen ja auch evtl. Wenn die auf Erdkabel umstellen sollten muss der Kasten eh weichen. Den kannst dann als 2 AP Unterverteilungen weiter nutzen. Wobei ich dann aber auch 2 AP Unterverteilungen anstelle dem was jetzt da ist in den Schrank packen würd. Aber wer weiß bis dahin kann sich die Anforderung auch wieder geändert haben.


----------

